# Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 for sale



## CoachW (Jul 31, 2011)

For sale Ocean Kayak Prowler 13. $800 firm, for more information you can call 850-554-0101


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

off the subject but how do you like the green egg?


----------



## CoachW (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it. I wil never go back to cnventional grilling.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

lol is it for sale?


----------



## CoachW (Jul 31, 2011)

No way....sorry


----------

